# My 24 karats are scared of me!



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Whenever I go in the room they hid behind decor and caves. Last night when i got them they were fine and swimming everywhere while eatign algea and what not and didnt mind me at all. Also what is a proper temp for them i got mine at almost 77 is this ok?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What on earth is a 24 karat?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

24 karat gold molly sorry i meant to add that lol. sorry again


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, a molly. Our mollies seem to do best closer to 80.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok thank you and what is th eph you have them in?


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry i meant to say ph*


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

7.8. Whatever your pH is, don't mess with it. Its probably fine and its much more important to have stable pH than a specific number. Don't use any chemicals to adjust it.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

to late i already did earlier today because it was in the low 6s and i knew that was not right for mollies so what should i do now?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd do a big water change and throw the bottle in the garbage. Most fish can adjust to any pH as long as its stable. Chemicals cause pH swings, which is a quick way to kill fish.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

o gosh well i will go do that now


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

boxermom if you are still here then i wanted to say that i did th water change and they are doing better. anything else i should do?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not that I can think of. Just keep an eye on the water parameters. Did you cycle the tank or are you using them to cycle with? If its not cycled, make sure you do water changes every day until the cycle completes. And use something like Prime to detoxify the ammonia and nitrites so it won't harm them.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

no its been up and running for a while now.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for all the help boxermom.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No problem.


----------

